# Venue security and safety



## ruinexplorer (Jun 21, 2016)

There has been some discussion on several industry FB groups about how lighting professionals might help in active shooter situations prompted this article on PBS.

I have suggested that at least people go through the Department of Homeland Security information. In addition, the International Association of Venue Managers is preparing a training program, but it doesn't seem to be ready for prime time as of yet. They did have a session about the Paris attacks earlier this year and have some resources available to members. I have contacted them to see when information might be available to the rest of us. I'll let you know when I find out more. In addition, the Event Safety Alliance had a blog post discussing this matter. I'm sure there will be more to come.

Earlier this year, management at my venue brought in a speaker to talk to us about it. We watched the video and discussed some options for our venue. While management comes up with definitive plans, it should still be good to know what your individual options are.

Anyone else working on a plan at their venue?


----------



## Footer (Jun 21, 2016)

Its something I think about, something we have discussed a bit, but I am much more concerned with spotting drug overdoses, fire, weather, and such. I have bomb dogs in and security perimeters set up around my building several times a year. I could not imagine having that every day. Would probably be the death of this business. The last thing patrons want on their night out is the reminder that people have been shot to death in a very similar situation to where you are now.

Should you have a plan, yes... should it change the way you deal with patrons... no. Finally, in an emergency, any emergency, houselights go up. Period. I don't want some road LD trying to be a hero. Get the houselights up and get the hell out.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 21, 2016)

I totally agree that venues need a good plan that acts as a good generic first response to all emergencies plan. First off is getting the lights up so that everyone has the ability to evacuate safely. We regularly practice various emergency procedures including physically walking to our place of refuge outside the building (we do that once per year). 

Some of the things that I have heard suggested is that some venues have an emergency bag that can be provided to emergency responders that have things such as layout of the venue, a radio for that venue, and a few other things specific for their venue.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 21, 2016)

There was a thread started at PSW about this, it is now locked.
http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php/topic,159707.0.html


----------



## Footer (Jun 21, 2016)

JohnD said:


> There was a thread started at PSW about this, it is now locked.
> http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php/topic,159707.0.html



Because those guys got into an argument about what kind of guns you should bring to the gig and what kind of guns do what damage... lets not do that here please. 

Anyone who brings up "I'll just pull out my gun and shoot them" will be deleted.


----------



## burgherandfries (Jun 21, 2016)

In any emergency, lights are my first priority. If we don't lose power, the all-on setting is activated on the Unison and all stage lights go off. If we do lose power, our floodlights are just bright enough to find an exit. Once there are lights on, we have a prepared emergency speech (that I need to rewrite one of these days) to get people moving. I recently started to put together a "bug-out bag" for my venue. We had a power outage in the middle of a show with young performers and instead of stopping and waiting for instruction, they continued to sing with just the emergency floodlights on. The crowd got into it enough that it became too loud for me to make an announcement without power to the sound system. Things I'm including in our kit: 


A small bull-horn/megaphone
A copy of our prepared emergency speech
A couple of LED traffic wands and good flashlights
Fully stocked first aid kit
Contact list of all management personnel who need to be notified of the emergency
Radios for tech and FOH staff
I hadn't thought about including a building plan, but that's a fantastic addition for first responders to have.


----------



## RickR (Jun 21, 2016)

Almost as bad as the Rambo types are those suggesting a blackout. IMHO anything that prevents someone from getting out as fast as possible, is aiding the shooter. Court cases will sort out the details.

I like the "Panic Cue" concept and can see some tie in to a fire alarm to trigger house lights. (and kill audio and video) Most emergency lighting is based on a power outage and is set at minimum levels. "Evacuation lighting" is a relatively new concept for us and should be thoroughly reviewed.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 22, 2016)

In many of the most vulnerable venues it's hard enough to keep the programmer from accidentally snapping the houselights into a blackout while the guests are still finding their seats. All good intentions aside, I find the practicalities of this idea to be hard to put much faith in.


----------



## burgherandfries (Jun 22, 2016)

RickR said:


> Almost as bad as the Rambo types are those suggesting a blackout. IMHO anything that prevents someone from getting out as fast as possible, is aiding the shooter. Court cases will sort out the details.
> 
> I like the "Panic Cue" concept and can see some tie in to a fire alarm to trigger house lights. (and kill audio and video) Most emergency lighting is based on a power outage and is set at minimum levels. "Evacuation lighting" is a relatively new concept for us and should be thoroughly reviewed.



My high school's auditorium had a button labeled "Panic" on the booth wall and on either side of the stage. We never really knew why it was called that when all it did was turn the house lights on. Makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Calc (Jun 22, 2016)

burgherandfries said:


> My high school's auditorium had a button labeled "Panic" on the booth wall and on either side of the stage. We never really knew why it was called that when all it did was turn the house lights on. Makes a lot more sense now.


Panic mode on dimmers is generally used for emergencies to bring up the house lights. It bypasses the normal control channels, and remains that way until it receives a all-clear signal. Some installs get tied directly into your fire alarm system and activate automatically. Mine also activate on failure of the dimmer processors, rather than plunging everything into darkness.
Rather than the situations that we're talking about here, it's more engineered for fire or other structural emergencies where it's important that the lights stay on even as control becomes unreliable (wiring burns, board gets soaked by the sprinklers, etc.)
To my knowledge, there's no problem using it for _any _emergency-exit situation, though.


----------



## Plawler5 (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anyone know if police/fire departments are interested in keeping a copy of building plans?


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 22, 2016)

Most of the smaller venues I deal with don't have much along the lines of a succinct plan for emergencies (which I think they all should), however one venue I frequent has what I consider to be an effective strategy.

Key persons responsible all have venue radios they are supposed to have on them at all times when there are patrons in the theatre, this includes the lead techs in both venues, front of house and security. They are used for emergency only.

In the booths there are megaphones so a tech or stage manager can address the patrons in the event of catastrophic power failure (no PA). There is a laminated card with a speech with the megaphone for evacuation. Of course the SM or such can make an announcement over the PA as well. Beside this there is also a reflective vest. The lighting tech or such is to bring house lights to full, and if possible goto work light with stage lights out (house light being the priority).

The ushers in the house all have reflective vests and flashlights under their seats that they should don and are trained to direct the audience accordingly. The FOH/Bar staff also have reflective vests and flashlights and are responsible for any patrons in the lounge/lobby areas.

The only problem with their system is that they rarely if ever practice the emergency procedures. Even once every few months would greatly reduce panic and confusion (or slowness) when dealing with an actual emergency.

The biggest thing to always remember is simple: In an emergency MOST people, even trained will* panic,* forget things, and fumble. Only rare persons seem to typically maintain a level calm head in emergencies naturally (it so turns out I am one of these people; I have discovered. Having dealt with enough I believe has a great deal to do with this).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 22, 2016)

Obviously there can't be an umbrella policy as we all have very different venues and jobs. One thing that was stressed when we did our training was personal responsibility for emergency scenarios if you aren't already directed to be doing something. Many of us work at many different venues and it would be difficult to be trained everywhere as to what their response is. Thus venue managers must be coming up with plans in how to deal with transient staff, patrons, and how to keep things safe. This is particularly crucial when working with tours who may need extra guidance in keeping with the set plan.

I doubt that emergency services would want building plans before getting to the building. Often first responders wouldn't take the time to get them before heading out. However, working with the AHJ and possibly having emergency personnel tour the facility during some down time to learn about hazards that are present or discussing emergency plans with them might not be a bad idea.


----------



## RickR (Jun 23, 2016)

The discussions of plans and procedures is good. Opinions will differ, but I for one am willing to change mine as we all learn some important points.

The wide variation in sites is part of why I like the Panic Cue idea. And that it really only needs to be an idea, a common sense practice that one does out of habit. The rest is up to the venue management. (which includes some of us here) 

@porkchop has a point that it isn't much to rely on. But it will do a few valuable things.

aid in evacuation
tells the audience the show has stopped. There is always the question whether some surprise is part of the show.
aid police

aid medical responders (Someone will have to restore normal working conditions eventually, sooner is better. We all hope the lighting tech is safe but can't count on it.)

(There is concern it would aid a shooter, but I think the other points out weigh that.)
On plans - Fire inspections are a chance for them to tour a facility. I was told decades ago by some fire fighters it was a major point of the inspection process. I doubt police or SWAT teams want to spend much time on our venues, but I would welcome them.


----------



## RonaldBeal (Jun 26, 2016)

Good fire departments will keep "Pre-incident plans" in either binders on the first due fire engine for your area, more more recently, on onboard computer systems that are part of the Computer Aided Dispatch systems. Generally, pre-incident plans are geared to fire response, and would include hydrant and standpipe locations, stair and elevator locations, HAZMAT notes, afterhour contact notes etc. A pre-incident plan example is here:
http://www.thefirezone.com/pre-inci...incident-planning-reduces-firefighter-deaths/

It doesn't hurt to invite your first due station over to review and update pre-incident plans, and and discuss additional hazard response beyond fire (I.E. info that would help in a terrorist attack, or other mass causality situation)

Regards
RB


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 13, 2016)

The summer 2016 issue of protocol addresses the run, hide, fight tactics. See attachment for specific article.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 16, 2016)

My recommendation is a numbered emergency checklist printed in about 36 point type laminated and nailed to the wall in the booth.

In my community theater booth, I always tell the light operator "if there is an emergency, this is your plan: hit the architectural dimmers and turn the lights all up, hit the blackout button, and get the hell out of the booth."

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 29, 2016)

I guess I'm fortunate to work in a building where there is an entire emergency response group, unsurprisingly. I admit that I have thought about what I'd do and where I'd hide in the event of an attack and I'm pretty confident there are multiple places where anyone who didn't know the building inside out would never find me.

When the Martin Place siege happened in December 2014 I had a very panicked Facebook message come in from a musician's wife who was out of the country at the time - he was at the Opera House in a practice room out of phone and WiFi range; she knew the building was locked down but couldn't get hold of him. He was totally fine and the lockdown was precautionary only, but I did have cartoon-like visions of the building crumbling around him as he continued to play, totally focused, earplugs firmly in place (often if you have to go into the practice room he gets a huge fright when he finally spots you, because he hasn't heard you coming in the door).


----------

